# Cherry Burl & ABW Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I finally got back out in the shop the other day and knocked out this single reed.. This is Cherry Burl w/ Carabou antler lip rest, Aluminum inlay, Stainless Band, stuffed with an African Black Wood insert capped with Axis antler.. CA Finish..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh....Wow. Love that burl grain. It really pops! Great shape....as usual! Love it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you guys and Gal!! That crack was something, I would turn a little and back fill the crack with CA and so on until it was completly filled.. I think it turned out nice..


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see what is next. Great job.


----------

